# Seed saving site



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Just found this seed saving site, haven't read it in it's entirety yet, looks to be very good though... Basic Seed Saving describes useful terms and concepts central to seed saving.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

That is a good site, I've used it before to figure out spinach plants that I decided to let go to seed- even after years of growing and saving seed I had not done spinach and was kinda surprised that they have male and female plants.. 
A good book for folks who want to get into it a bit deeper than the site is "Seed to Seed" by Susan Ashworth- I borrowed it from the library to read and put it on the wish list for books, but so far it is a bit beyond my price range, I might just have to talk baby brother into buying it for me for my holiday gift..

But I do know quite a few plants by heart and can give some advice if needed. You just ask me!:wave:


----------

